# Socionics Model A vs Model G debate.



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

As part of the viewing of this debate, I suggest you pay equal attention to the visual aspect: what's written on my slides and the relative body language of the two participants: Jack and I.

My thoughts afterwards and me answering a Q and A. 





Downloadable graphics of the new explanation graphic are here on my Community tab.
https://www.youtube.com/user/Vaserlan/community


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Got a TL;DW version?


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

DavidGH said:


> Got a TL;DW version?


2-minute explanation of Model G for INFP.


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Ben Vaserlan said:


> 2-minute explanation of Model G for INFP.


..............


----------

